# Strange "back" behavior



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

This is weird.

Over the past couple of days I've noticed that when I surf into a thread and then click "back" to return to the thread list, noting happens. I have to click "back" twice to get back to the thread listing.

When i hover over the Back button before I click Back the first time I can see the page URL - it's http://googleads.g.doubleckick.net/pagead/ads?format=nanxnan&output=h

After I click Back once the forward button says 'Forward to Http 400 - Bad request' when I hover over it.

Sometimes I have to ckick Back _three_ times to get back to the forum page.

I'd guess that something is mis-configured in one of the ad links somewhere.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I was finally able to replicate it only while using IE & logged out. I sent a note to Capable.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike - thanks for letting us know. I would like everyone to know that this is definitely not by design, and should not be happening. I'm not able to replicate the issue yet, and I'm not aware of anyone on our team experiencing this - but we'll investigate/test and fix whatever needs fixing. Please let us know if this continues to happen/get worse/go away/etc.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

If it helps, it's on a work laptop on which I'm required to keep IE 6.

Seems not to be doing it today. I think it was coincident with one or more of the ads not loading.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Having the same problem here. Can't wait to see the resolution.

tk


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Frustrated folks are discussing this same issue here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=453008


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

As posted in the other thread (thanks Fofer for the link) we're on this and have implemented a fix for what we believe to be the culprit.

Wait at least 15 minutes or so and see if you can duplicate the issue, and keep me posted so we can go back if necessary.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

This is the listing in the recent pages dropdown on the back button:

http://googleleads.g.doubleclick.net/page

Still doing it.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the update. (What browser are you using, Jon?) Is anyone else still experiencing the issue?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

IE8...but it appears you may have solved it. No doubleclicks required at this time.

Thanks.


----------

